

An embitious Hacker News reader, built with Ember.js - shennyg
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-reader/emgghjnnkkopedbjfajejpkidaiedhlf

======
nbaksalyar
A standalone version that doesn't require you to install the Chrome extension:

[https://chancancode.github.io/hn-
reader/news](https://chancancode.github.io/hn-reader/news)

